# Male Rectal Pap Smear



## andresvelez@billnetsolutions.net (Jul 10, 2013)

Hello

I have a Doctors office that 90% of there patient have HIV and the doctors perform a Rectal Pap Smear on those male patients I been using 88160 as the procedure, but some insurances are denying this saying patient is not female. Is there any other code i should be using to get this procedure the Doctor is preforming paid? 

Thank you


----------



## andresvelez@billnetsolutions.net (Jul 11, 2013)

Anybody?


----------



## Kisalyn (Jul 12, 2013)

We don't perform these, but this thread may be helpful:

Anal Pap Smear

Another thread


----------



## andresvelez@billnetsolutions.net (Jul 16, 2013)

Thank you


----------

